# Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children



## Kepharel (Sep 11, 2015)

Anyone read these (2) novels...3rd instalment due 22/9.  I'm intrigued but don't want to waste any money to find out.


----------



## Bishop (Sep 11, 2015)

Could always swipe it from your local library and see if it's any good.


----------



## Kepharel (Sep 11, 2015)

Unfortunately Bish, there is an embargo on new books in most UK local libraries. They are selling off books faster than buying new ones. Politics is the purview of Philistines over here


----------



## Bishop (Sep 11, 2015)

Kepharel said:


> Unfortunately Bish, there is an embargo on new books in most UK local libraries. They are selling off books faster than buying new ones. Politics is the purview of Philistines over here



Oh my... never realized how much I take my library card for granted then! My apologies!


----------



## patskywriter (Sep 11, 2015)

I did a quick check on Scribd. Here's an excerpt (it's written in a style I like): https://www.scribd.com/doc/259267771/Miss-Peregrine-s-Home-for-Peculiar-Children-Excerpt

… I hope the huge typo I just spotted doesn't take away from the story for you. Thanks for asking about this book—I've never heard of it and now would like to read it.


----------



## Cran (Sep 12, 2015)

Spotted one typo (deserts instead of desserts) and one continuity issue (his friend is smoking when we first see him; but has "another" plug of chewing tobacco shortly after), but it's readable.


----------



## John Oberon (Sep 12, 2015)

My daughter loves these books and can't wait for the next one. I read them, and I think they're great. Kind of weird and creepy if you like that sort of stuff. I'm not a fan of weird and creepy, but I like these books.

The author is a collector of old photographs in real life. He writes the story using real photographs from his collection. Most of the photographs are very odd. That's what makes it so creepy, lol. I think you'll like it. The writing is good.


----------



## patskywriter (Sep 12, 2015)

I used to upload my community paper to Scribd a couple of years ago (my “paper” is now a website). I hadn't viewed Scribd since and was surprised that I even thought of it. It looks a lot different and really "commercial" now.


----------



## miasma (Sep 22, 2015)

The writing is somehow engrossing.    If you are looking at an example of something that sells, this sells a bit.


----------

